# Proshine 2 for 1 offer



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Ideal opportunity to try this product 
http://www.netparts.co.uk/store/


----------



## RedDog (Mar 30, 2010)

I see Greased lightening are doing 2 litres for 1 plus free delivery this weekend! Diesel Dave, would you know which is the best one?

It seems the free delivery was for last weekend although checkout is still showing it as free!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

The best is the cheapest (Proshine) because they are the same product RD


----------

